# A Good Wife



## Thesemindz (Mar 17, 2009)

My wife just emailed this to me, she got it from a friend. It's from an article in _Housekeeping Monthly_ from 1955. My wife highlighted some of the more salient parts.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lmao


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah yes. I've seen this many times over the years.  My mother burned hers.


----------



## Thesemindz (Mar 17, 2009)

You know, my wife discussed this article, and we felt like several of the things on here are valid, and in fact, she does some of these things for me, because she loves me.

When I get home from a long day at work, I need some time to decompress, and it's nice if the house is kinda calm, with low lighting and soft sounds. My wife knows that, so she tries to have the tv turned down when I come home, and gives me a minute to relax. Of course, I do stuff for her too. Because we care about each other, and we _want_ to make the other person's life easier and more enjoyable.

But the whole part about "not questioning his judgement," and "knowing your place," that's a little much.


-Rob


----------



## teekin (Mar 17, 2009)

Ahhhhh yes, I had an amended version of this up in my old office. ( That and a bunch of Happy Bunny's.) The Good Wife was holding a Nail Gun, not a frying pan. 
 The modifications to the dialogue pretty much matched that image. I'll have to see if I can dig it up.
lori


----------



## jim777 (Apr 1, 2009)

I get a kick out of reading that, as so much of it is just so wrong :lol: but I believe it is actually a hoax, and not a real article at all.


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.snopes.com/language/document/goodwife.asp


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, thanks for that Archangel. I hadn't seen that before.

Isn't snopes great?


-Rob


----------



## Archangel M (Apr 1, 2009)

It sure is. I run stuff through it whenever I hear some questionable story that supposedly happened "to a friend of a co-worker of my cousin"....


----------



## Thems Fighting Words (Apr 2, 2009)

It was a fraud?!? Damn, now I'm gonna have to find another article with which to educated the missus on proper conduct. :uhyeah:


----------

